

Goatse as industrial sabotage (2011) - thealphanerd
https://deterritorialsupportgroup.wordpress.com/2011/09/27/goatse-as-industrial-sabotage/

======
tambourmajor
Either I didn't get it or Bruce in the comment section is spot on:

> _This is the most wordy, pretentious way to say “they do it for the lulz.”_

~~~
idlewan
This is definitely wordy, but the right way to summarize it is not "they do it
for the lulz". They do it to stick it to The Man.

